# Was haltet Ihr vom JDeveloper?



## ak (7. Dez 2004)

Hallo Leute,

man liest hier ja kaum etwas vom JDeveloper. Die Artikel die ich im Javamagazin über diese IDE gelesen hatte haben mich eigentlich immer überzeugt. Die Features der aktuellen und der neuen Version sind auch beeindruckend:
http://www.oracle.com/technology/products/jdev/

Woran liegt es also, das so wenig über diese IDE geschrieben wird?

P.S. kostenlos ist der JDeveloper ebenfalls


----------



## bygones (7. Dez 2004)

mir war die bis heute nicht bekannt - daher

und man muss mir schon gute gründe sagen (131 MB) zu laden....


----------



## Griffin (7. Dez 2004)

In der Schule hab ich mit ihm arbeiten müssen. Die Version ist dort 9i oder so. Ich konnte mich damit aber nicht anfreunden, denn die IDE wollte nicht immer so wie ich es mir gedacht hatte.
Kann aber sein, dass die neue Version schon besser ist.


----------



## DP (7. Dez 2004)

ak hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Woran liegt es also, das so wenig über diese IDE geschrieben wird?



liegt imho daran, dass oracle eher ind er enterprise-ecke als in der hobby-ecke zu finden ist und die werbemittel daher gezielt eingesetzt werden...


----------



## dark_red (7. Dez 2004)

Wenn ich es mir so ansehe, scheint es ein Netbeans Fork zu sein. Falls nicht, dann ist es ein Netbeans-Clone, was ich aber nicht glaube.


----------



## Jockel (7. Dez 2004)

Ausprobiert habe ich JDeveloper noch nicht (der Mensch ist halt ein Gewohnheitstier), aber für alle, die lediglich den Download scheuen, sei gesagt, dass im aktuellen Java-Magazin (12/04) die aktuelle Version (10g) auf CD beiliegt.


----------



## ak (9. Dez 2004)

Wenn ich mir diese Features anschaue, dann frage ich mich wofür ich noch eclipse brauche bei dem ich mir alle Plugins zusammensuchen muss. Mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass es einige Plugins mit solch einer Funktionalität noch garnicht gibt (z.B. visual JSF-Page Designer, visual JSP 2.0 Page-Designer , Pageflow-Designer für struts, etc.).

http://www.theserverside.com/news/thread.tss?thread_id=30398


----------



## bygones (9. Dez 2004)

weil ich z.b. die von dir genannten plugins gar nicht braucht und ich mit eclipse die möglichkeit habe die plugins zu wählen, die ich will. Selbst wenn ein plugin nicht gut ist such ich mir ein anderes das die selbe Aufgabe erfüllt... somit habe ich die Kontrolle was ich für plugins haben will und net !


----------



## Sisyphus (9. Dez 2004)

Hi,

also erstmal vielen Dank an ak für den Link zum JDeveloper. Wie warscheinliche viele andere hier auch, hatte ich davor noch nie was von der IDE gehört. Bisher war ich ja eigentlich überzeugter Eclipse Anhänger, aber hin und wieder hat mich dann doch die ständige Flickschusterei mit Plugins genervt. Mal ging das eine Plugin nicht mit dem anderen zusammen mal funktioniert irgendwas nicht so wie man sich das eigentlich vorstellt. Eclipse war für mich zwar ganz gut aber eben noch nicht perfekt.

Deshalb hab ich eigentlich auch schon immer auch mal andere IDE's ausprobiert, also z.B. Netbeans, IntelliJ und JBuilder, hatte aber immer irgendwas dran auszusetzen.
Jetzt hab ich mal JDeveloper ausprobiert, und muss sagen: Das Teil rockt!
Alle Funktionen hier zu beschreiben, krieg ich eh nicht hin, also beschränke ich mich darauf
zu sagen, dass es alles hat was ich mir bei Eclipse bisher zusammengeschustert oder noch vermisst habe.

Ich kann also nur dazu raten, es mal auszuprobieren! Und wer sich nicht gleich 200 MB runterladen möchte kann sich ja erst hier einige Flash's anschauen, die die IDE in Aktion zeigen.

http://www.oracle.com/technology/products/jdev/viewlets/viewlet.html

Und wer nicht will, bleibt halt bei seiner bisherigen Lieblings-IDE  :bae:


----------



## bygones (9. Dez 2004)

ok - ausprobieren werd ich schon mal.... ich hasse es nur dass es Ewigkeiten dauert bis es ich endlich runterladen kann - shice fragen

edit: momentan kann ich net mal die fragen beantworten - dann eben net  :bloed:


----------



## Roar (9. Dez 2004)

die flashs sehen ja mächtig gut aus... anscheinend ist es auch einfacherer dort ein projekt zu erzeugen als in sucklipse :roll:
naja ich brauchs aber nicht. is mir viel zu umständlich und groß!!


----------



## dotlens (9. Dez 2004)

Roar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> die flashs sehen ja mächtig gut aus... anscheinend ist es auch einfacherer dort ein projekt zu erzeugen als in sucklipse :roll:
> naja ich brauchs aber nicht. is mir viel zu umständlich und groß!!


zu gross?!? bei 5GB HDs ist es auch schwer 200MB platz zu finden


----------



## Roar (9. Dez 2004)

das programm ist zu groß nicht die dateigroöße loool


----------



## dotlens (9. Dez 2004)

ach so  das hab ich dann wohl falsch verstanden


----------



## ak (9. Dez 2004)

Ich kann es auch kaum erwarten den JDeveloper mal auszuprobieren, da ich als VisualStudio- und Delphi-Geschädigter sehr viel von visueller Entwicklung halte. 

Werde aber wohl leider erst im Januar dazu kommen.
Aber auf Feedback von euch bin ich gespannt.


----------



## L-ectron-X (9. Dez 2004)

Ich wollte mir die IDE mal anschauen, da ich immer offen für Neues bin.
Als ich mich allerdings für einen Download registrieren sollte, habe ich die Seite wieder geschlossen. :?


----------



## bygones (9. Dez 2004)

L-ectron-X hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich wollte mir die IDE mal anschauen, da ich immer offen für Neues bin.
> Als ich mich allerdings für einen Download registrieren sollte, habe ich die Seite wieder geschlossen. :?


dito...

hättest dich noch auf zig Seiten Fragen einstellen müssen... war mir dann auch zu blöd


----------



## ak (9. Dez 2004)

Ihr gebt ja schnell auf. ;-)  Im aktuellen Javamagazin liegt eine CD mit dem JDeveloper bei.


----------



## Sisyphus (10. Dez 2004)

> Ihr gebt ja schnell auf. :wink: Im aktuellen Javamagazin liegt eine CD mit dem JDeveloper bei.



Da kann ich nur zustimmen. In solchen "Anmelde"-Fällen bin ich immer Mister "xyz" aus "xyz" meine Hobbys sind "xyz" und "xyz".
Ausserdem hab ich für genau solche Fälle eine "Spam Email-Adresse" wo ich wirklich nur rein schau, wenn ich einen Zugangscode oder sowas erwarte ;-)


----------



## ak (11. Dez 2004)

Ich bitte die mods den ganzen Off-topic-Mist hier zu löschen. Ist ja unglaublich.


----------



## bygones (11. Dez 2004)

ak hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich bitte die mods den ganzen Off-topic-Mist hier zu löschen. Ist ja unglaublich.


mhm - stimme ich zu... irgendwie ist momentan der off-topic virus unterwegs  :!:


----------



## L-ectron-X (11. Dez 2004)

off topics wurden entfernt

ak hat völlig Recht! Leute, bitte beim Thema bleiben, wir sind hier nicht der Club der alten Waschweiber. Dafür gibts die Plauderecke!
So, und nun nur noch topic bitte.


----------



## Guest (16. Dez 2004)

Die Oracle-VM ist verdamt schnell beim debuggen.
Insbesondere der Remote-Debugger funzt bei JDeveloper einwandfrei. 
(z.B. JBoss im Debug-Modus und Client in JDeveloper gestartet oder beide im Debug-Modus)

Es bietet mehr Features als JBuilder je hatte und kostet nichts.


----------

